

Finding and Understanding Bugs in C Compilers - scott_s
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/492

======
scott_s
This paper was discussed on HN three years ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2379098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2379098)),
but I'm resubmitting because it's been a while, I figure most people haven't
seen it, and it's a great paper. It really got me thinking when I first read
it. Specifically on the notion the issue of: how sure are you, really, that
the compiler you implement is correct? As someone who works on a programming
language, the question is not merely academic.

